# Steyr In Los Angeles?



## iffy (Sep 9, 2008)

ive been looking at the M-A1 in 9mm, and was wondering if anyone knows any dealers in the los angeles area that carry them? if so, how much are they going for? ive heard that CDNN is a good place to purchase from but havent called to see if they ship to Cali. i also dont know if the carry the 10 round mag. 

thnx for any help!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Try Martin Retting on Washington Blvd in Culver City: http://www.retting.com/

You might also try Gun World if you're in the Burbank area: http://www.gunworldburbank.com/

Seeing as the gun is approved in California I would imagine many online dealers would ship it here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

http://www.wholesalehunter.com/product.asp?productid=18112


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I bought a Steyr SSG '04 rifle at Gun World in Burbank. I was told that Steyr either went under, bought by another company, or they are now doing military contracts. Gun World has everything you want and if it isn't there, They'll order it.


----------



## iffy (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I guess im going to have to make a trip to gunworld; burbank is only 10 min from my house. i dont want to end up paying outrageous FFL fees to get it from CDNN even though they seem to be the cheapest place to purchase online.


----------



## iffy (Sep 9, 2008)

well, i called up gunworld and they dont carry the gun. the person on the phone said they were discontinued and not being produced anymore. he said he might be able to find one, but that it would run me 135$ or so for the ffl transfer. gonna call up cdnn and see if they have any contacts around LA for ffl dealers that wont cost me 1/3 of the gun cost.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

iffy said:


> well, i called up gunworld and they dont carry the gun. the person on the phone said they were discontinued and not being produced anymore. he said he might be able to find one, but that it would run me 135$ or so for the ffl transfer. gonna call up cdnn and see if they have any contacts around LA for ffl dealers that wont cost me 1/3 of the gun cost.


What a bunch of thieves.

-Jeff-


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,

I know for a fact that Bain and Davis in San Gabriel has a used 9mm M pistol. I also saw one at GunSlingers (I think that is the name) off of Arrow Hwy has a new Steyr M, ..although I cant remember if it was 40 cal or 9mm. I didnt buy it because the slide was scratch up from people looking at and not buying it.

For transfers, I heard the Arms dealer in Irwindale is the cheapest.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

CDNN has a list of dealers many thousands long in about everyplace in the country. get some names of places from them and call around to find out how much transfer is.
Gun is not out of production. Company was sold (how cdnn ended up with the US stock) but new owner is showing strong commitment to the US market, but until the cdnn guns run out they are not importing more (possibel rumors of a rerevision of the M and S series).


----------

